

The Great +1 Logical Fallacy - prassarkar
http://headphono.us/2011/04/14/the-great-1-logical-fallacy/

======
Cyndre
I have thought about this a lot in the past and came up with a simple
solution.

The easiest way would be to track the search terms and the ip address/mac
address used with the search terms. If google sees them come back to the site
and google the same/close search terms as the last link the last link they had
is -1. If they are seen with different unrelated search terms the last link
they clicked for those search terms is +1. If they arn't seen back on the site
in x minutes, the last link they clicked gets +1.

